# Pair A Second RF Remote to Roamio Pro?



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

I got a new (second) Tivo RF remote for Christmas.

I have tried the procedures here:

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2719

I can not get the new (second) remote to pair to the Roamio. All button presses make red light on remote (IR mode).

I did a chat with TiVo support; they said only one RF pairing is possible per TiVo Roamio (I think this is incorrect).

Any suggestions?

BTW... When I try the CLEAR,ENTER,CLEAR,220,CLEAR in live TV mode, the first enter swaps channels. I never see or hear anything indicating pairing mode.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You may not be able to pair 2 remotes to RF, but you can use IR on the second remote.
You can then set the Remote address for different Tivo so they do not interfere with each other's remotes.

Press and hold TIVO + C will switch to IR mode and remote presses show with red light on remote.

Press and hold TIVO + D to switch to RF mode and remote presses show with yellow.


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

Tivogre said:


> I got a new (second) Tivo RF remote for Christmas.
> 
> I have tried the procedures here:
> 
> ...


I have the same need. I need two remotes, both RF, to be able to pair with a mini. According to the documentation in the link above it does specify up to 10 can be paired to a PRO but I'm not sure about a mini. I planned on ordering two remotes that came with dongles, hoping that will work.
Just realized that the mini has 1 usb port so I'm not sure if two RF remotes can work with 1 dongle or not... anyone try this?


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

I had no problem pairing two RF remotes with the Roamio Pro. 

I reset the remote back to factory settings, so that it automatically pairs. 

Then I went to the Roamio RF option on the settings menu. 

It blinked and all is fine. 

Been running with his and her's Slider Pro RF remotes with the Roamio Pro for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

For some reason, I tried again today - through the remote settings menu on the Roamio (which I also tried yesterday) - and it worked. 

Two RF remotes working fine!

I'd love to tell someone in TiVo that their tech support folks don't know their own products and give out false info...


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

Glad it worked!


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Tivogre said:


> I'd love to tell someone in TiVo that their tech support folks don't know their own products and give out false info...


You are not alone.

I have often noticed that when it comes to TiVo's "Customer Support Representatives", it seems like most of them have never even used the product.

On top of that I've often observed simultaneous polar-opposite responses during times of issues caused by TiVo. Here's a generic example:

*TiVo CSR:* There is no problem with the TiVo Service. Replace all your network equipment.

*TiVoMargret:* We are experiencing a service outage, and are working on it. Sorry.

Here's another generic example:

*TiVo CSR:* It can't be done.

*TiVoMargret:* Here's how you do it.

IMHO, TiVo should cancel their contract with the call-center of idiots and jerks, then have TiVoMargret come up with a new solution. Obviously, in reverse order.


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

I need to pair a *second *RF remote (slider) to my mini. I can't use the IR on the second remote since the mini not within of line of site of the remote(s).

Has anyone done this yet and if so, did you need to do anything special to make it work?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

marklyn said:


> I need to pair a *second *RF remote (slider) to my mini. I can't use the IR on the second remote since the mini not within of line of site of the remote(s).
> 
> Has anyone done this yet and if so, did you need to do anything special to make it work?


Just follow the instructions. I had no problem pairing two RF remotes to both my Roamio Pro and Roamio BAsic. Both of them have the standard Roamio remote paired and also a Pro Slide paired.


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> Just follow the instructions. I had no problem pairing two RF remotes to both my Roamio Pro and Roamio BAsic. Both of them have the standard Roamio remote paired and also a Pro Slide paired.


I think it's important to make the distinction that I'm asking specifically about a *mini*, not to a Roamio unit.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

marklyn said:


> I think it's important to make the distinction that I'm asking specifically about a *mini*, not to a Roamio unit.


Whoops!! Sorry about that. I had looked at the first post and missed that. ......And now I realize the first post is from last year too. 

I thought someone posted that they were able to pair two remotes using the RF Dongle that came with the Slide Pro remote?


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> Whoops!! Sorry about that. I had looked at the first post and missed that. ......And now I realize the first post is from last year too.
> 
> I thought someone posted that they were able to pair two remotes using the RF Dongle that came with the Slide Pro remote?


That's what I'm hoping for. If no one can let me know for certain it works, I'll probably just go ahead and order another slide and see what happens.


----------



## lifterguy (Jan 31, 2015)

Has anyone paired two RF remotes to a Premier? I got a slide remote with dongle for my premier, and it paired in RF mode just fine. I also got a Roamio remote that I want to use in RF mode (in a different room). I can only get it to work in IR mode, and can't get it to go into RF mode. I hold the Tivo & Green D button, and I get no response (that command is supposed to put it in RF mode). When I go to use it, the indicator light will only flash red (IR). Any ideas?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

lifterguy said:


> Has anyone paired two RF remotes to a Premier? I got a slide remote with dongle for my premier, and it paired in RF mode just fine. I also got a Roamio remote that I want to use in RF mode (in a different room). I can only get it to work in IR mode, and can't get it to go into RF mode. I hold the Tivo & Green D button, and I get no response (that command is supposed to put it in RF mode). When I go to use it, the indicator light will only flash red (IR). Any ideas?


You have to clear out the remote (I think TiVo sight tells you how) and start over.


----------



## lifterguy (Jan 31, 2015)

lessd said:


> You have to clear out the remote (I think TiVo sight tells you how) and start over.


Thanks Les. Found the directions on how to reset the Roamio remote. 
_(Press and hold the TiVo + TV Power buttons until the activity indicator blinks red. - Press Thumbs Down three times, then press Enter.) _
Once I did that, the remote started sending RF signals (flashing amber indicator) and was attempting to pair with the dongle on the Premier. I had been trying to get the Premier into pairing mode by following the Roamio directions - once I Googled directions on how to get the Premier into pairing mode, I found out there is a button to press on the dongle that put it into pairing mode. (I didn't have to do that with the first remote, because the dongle went into pairing mode as soon as I plugged it in.) Once I pressed the button on the dongle, the green light on the dongle started flashing, and then as soon as I used the Roamio remote, it paired with the dongle. Now both the Slide Pro remote and the Roamio remote work with the Premier in RF mode - exactly what I wanted.:up:


----------



## lightsRon (Aug 21, 2016)

I have a Roamio OTA and have a Mini Version 2 coming soon. I want to use 1 remote to control just the Mini (by RF) and the 2nd remote to control both tivo's at the same time (by RF). Can it be done?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

lightsRon said:


> I have a Roamio OTA and have a Mini Version 2 coming soon. I want to use 1 remote to control just the Mini (by RF) and the 2nd remote to control both tivo's at the same time (by RF). Can it be done?


No. A remote can only be paired to one device at a time. In IR mode, a TiVo remote would control two TiVos at once assuming they are set to remote code 0 (or the same remote code). But they would have to be line of sight.


----------



## lightsRon (Aug 21, 2016)

Thanks. I will have the mini in a separate room... Can you control the mini with RF and the Roamio with IR on the same remote simultaneously?


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

lightsRon said:


> Thanks. I will have the mini in a separate room... Can you control the mini with RF and the Roamio with IR on the same remote simultaneously?


No the remote will only transmit in one mode at a time.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

socrplyr said:


> No the remote will only transmit in one mode at a time.


That is true for the Slide remote, but the RF remotes that come with the Mini and the Roamio continue to transmit IR when in RF mode, sending commands to all TiVo boxes that see the IR (depending upon the IR address, of course).

I've had this situation accidentally when setting up my Mini before I've set the remote's IR address nonzero; I don't think you'll be happy with the result.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ej42137 said:


> That is true for the Slide remote, but the RF remotes that come with the Mini and the Roamio continue to transmit IR when in RF mode, sending commands to all TiVo boxes that see the IR (depending upon the IR address, of course).
> 
> I've had this situation accidentally when setting up my Mini before I've set the remote's IR address nonzero; I don't think you'll be happy with the result.


I have a v1 Mini on channel 0 with a Roamio remote. I have a basic Roamio in RF mode. The Roamio's remote does not affect the Mini. The Mini's remote does not affect the Roamio.

I'll have to check on a v2 Mini. The v1 Mini is only 5 feet through a wall from where I use the Roamio. I was afraid RF would affect a v2 Mini, but now I'm not sure. I think pairing is more important.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> I have a v1 Mini on channel 0 with a Roamio remote. I have a basic Roamio in RF mode. The Roamio's remote does not affect the Mini. The Mini's remote does not affect the Roamio.
> 
> I'll have to check on a v2 Mini. The* v1 Mini is only 5 feet through a wall from where I use the Roamio*. I was afraid RF would affect a v2 Mini, but now I'm not sure. I think pairing is more important.


The wall is what's preventing the v1 Mini's IR remote, set using the default remote address of '0', from affecting the Roamio. If they were in the same room, you'd need to ensure that both TiVo devices and their remotes were set to unique non-zero IR remote addresses -- even if primarily using a RF remote in RF mode, since you'd want to account for the occasional IR fallback.



ej42137 said:


> socrplyr said:
> 
> 
> > No the remote will only transmit in one mode at a time.
> ...


This is contrary to my experience.

I'm using a single RF Roamio remote to control two different TiVo Minis in the same location: with one Mini controlled via RF and the other via IR, toggling the remote between modes to shift its focus -- effectively using an RF remote like the old remotes with the 1--2 toggle switch. To accomplish this, I set each Mini to use a distinct non-zero IR remote address, pair the RF remote with just one Mini, and then configure the remote's IR address to match the IR address of the non-RF Mini.

If the RF Roamio remote *always" sent both RF and IR signals when in RF mode, both Minis would be reacting to all button presses -- which is not what I'm seeing. Instead, each Mini is responding only when the remote is in the correct mode for the given Mini.
NOTE: The one exception is if the RF remote loses its connection to its paired device and the remote falls back to IR.​


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> The wall is what's preventing the v1 Mini's IR remote, set using the default remote address of '0', from affecting the Roamio. If they were in the same room, you'd need to ensure that both TiVo devices and their remotes were set to unique non-zero IR remote addresses -- even if primarily using a RF remote in RF mode, since you'd want to account for the occasional IR fallback.
> 
> This is contrary to my experience.


A block of wood in front of my Roamio stops any IR.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

krkaufman said:


> The wall is what's preventing the v1 Mini's IR remote, set using the default remote address of '0', from affecting the Roamio. If they were in the same room, you'd need to ensure that both TiVo devices and their remotes were set to unique non-zero IR remote addresses -- even if primarily using a RF remote in RF mode, since you'd want to account for the occasional IR fallback.
> 
> This is contrary to my experience.
> 
> ...


As I said, depending upon the IR addresses set in the remotes and devices. You can see the IR signal in a digital camera viewfinder or cellphone.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ej42137 said:


> As I said, depending upon the IR addresses set in the remotes and devices. You can see the IR signal in a digital camera viewfinder or cellphone.


I understood what you were saying. It's just contrary to what I experience on a daily basis, using a single RF Roamio remote to control 2 different TiVo Minis in the same room.

Remote setup:
RF: Paired to RF Mini
IR: Configured for IR remote address of IR Mini (distinct from IR remote address of RF Mini, with both being non-zero)​
If the RF remote simultaneously sent RF & IR signals, my IR-only Mini's UI would be reacting to every button press on my remote, whether the remote is in IR *or* RF mode, but it doesn't. It only responds when I switch the remote over to IR mode.

That said, I haven't checked whether the remote is emitting *some* IR signal when in RF mode; I'm only saying that it doesn't appear to be emitting an IR signal on the remote address to which the remote is configured. Also, it's not impossible that the remote *does* send IR & RF simultaneously, *IF* the remote is configured for remote address '0', though I'd be surprised; I just can't recall if I tested that.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> As I said, depending upon the IR addresses set in the remotes and devices. You can see the IR signal in a digital camera viewfinder or cellphone.


If you're pressing tv commands like volume or mute on RF TiVo remote you would see the IR through viewfinder, but nothing when pressing TiVo commands. Those are RF only, or when iR mode, IR only.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

krkaufman said:


> I understood what you were saying. It's just contrary to what I experience on a daily basis, using a single RF Roamio remote to control 2 different TiVo Minis in the same room.
> 
> Remote setup:
> RF: Paired to RF Mini
> ...


You are correct. I presume that a combination of unplugging the Mini and moving a paired remote out of range misled me when I investigated this previously. As you say, a TiVo remote with active RF pairing does not emit IR, but when moved out of range or its paired device is powered off the remote falls back to IR mode.

Apologies to everyone I have misled about this subject.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> That is true for the Slide remote, but the RF remotes that come with the Mini and the Roamio continue to transmit IR when in RF mode, sending commands to all TiVo boxes that see the IR (depending upon the IR address, of course).
> 
> I've had this situation accidentally when setting up my Mini before I've set the remote's IR address nonzero; I don't think you'll be happy with the result.


None of mine do this. I can have two or more TiVos in the same room with the same IR code as the RF remote. And the RF remote will only control the TiVo the RF remote is paired to, not any other TiVo. This has been the case with my Slide, Roamio, and Bolt remotes.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ej42137 said:


> You are correct. I presume that a combination of unplugging the Mini and moving a paired remote out of range misled me when I investigated this previously. As you say, a TiVo remote with active RF pairing does not emit IR, but when moved out of range or its paired device is powered off the remote falls back to IR mode.


Right, the fallback to IR mode when the remote loses its RF connection (see: rebooting) is the one glitch to using the RF remote to control 2 devices, as described above.


----------



## Doctorhifi (Apr 15, 2002)

marklyn said:


> I have the same need. I need two remotes, both RF, to be able to pair with a mini. According to the documentation in the link above it does specify up to 10 can be paired to a PRO but I'm not sure about a mini. I planned on ordering two remotes that came with dongles, hoping that will work.
> Just realized that the mini has 1 usb port so I'm not sure if two RF remotes can work with 1 dongle or not... anyone try this?


I have successfully paired (2) RF remotes to (1) Mini. The RF remote that came with the Mini paired itself when I first set up the Mini. I paired the second RF remote following the on-screen instructions for pairing under the Settings>Remote control menu in the Tivo Mini. Both RF remotes are now controlling the same mini and the remotes are each also controlling (via IR) their own TV set, one TV being a Panasonic and the other a Sharp with each TV being in a different room (both within RF range of the Mini, of course)
The second RF remote that I used was one that came with my Tivo Roamio Pro, which I replaced with a Tivo Slide Pro remote


----------



## Doctorhifi (Apr 15, 2002)

marklyn said:


> I need to pair a *second *RF remote (slider) to my mini. I can't use the IR on the second remote since the mini not within of line of site of the remote(s).
> 
> Has anyone done this yet and if so, did you need to do anything special to make it work?


I have successfully paired (2) RF remotes to (1) Mini. The RF remote that came with the Mini paired itself when I first set up the Mini. I paired the second RF remote following the on-screen instructions for pairing under the Settings>Remote control menu in the Tivo Mini. Both RF remotes are now controlling the same mini and the remotes are each also controlling (via IR) their own TV set, one TV being a Panasonic and the other a Sharp with each TV being in a different room (both within RF range of the Mini, of course)
The second RF remote that I used was one that came with my Tivo Roamio Pro, which I replaced with a Tivo Slide Pro remote


----------

